# Vizslas for Chukar



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

Just curious about anyone out there who uses there Vizsla for chukar...wild chukar, not pen birds. I hunt Nevada and have hunted over shorthairs for years. Decided to make a change and got a vizsla. Any tips?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

There are only a couple of hunters on this forum, and they post infrequently. I believe the V can do anything a GSP can. I would be carefull to not push them as much, especially at such a yound age. Let's see if one of the hunters will respond.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/VizslaHunt/

This group should be able to answer your questions. Good luck and congrats on getting a V.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem. I've never hunted "wild", native chukar, but it's very commonn to use pen raised chukar for training, due to their flying strength.
Follow the traditional approach to steady to wing to wing aand shot. Make sure to introduce the gun when the dog is going banannas in a field full of birds, and I don't think you'll have any problems . 
The dog doesn't know whether the bird was raised in pen, or grown in the wild.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian's trainer actually trains him on pigeon. 
Went to his first hunt test and they had Chukar in the field. He did very well for a dog that had never hunted for Chukar before.


----------

